# Aussie Gold and Opal Hunting



## noirua (20 May 2022)

Aussie Gold Hunters - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						5 Top Australian Gold Stocks
					

Australia is the fourth largest producer of gold worldwide, and this past year has brought ups and downs for the commodity. The precious metal hit its 2021 high point early on and fell soon after.Lately, gold has been resting at a strong price of around US$1,800 per ounce, and it seems like it...




					investingnews.com.au
				




Australian Gold Chart:


----------



## noirua (20 May 2022)

Top 5 ASX Gold Stocks of 2022
					

Click here to read the previous best ASX gold stocks article.Australia is one of the world's top producers of gold, and with the yellow metal performing strongly over the last few years, many companies exploring and mining for the metal have seen success on the ASX.The gold price has fallen...




					investingnews.com.au
				








__





						Opal Mining
					

Opal Mining (Pty) Ltd (“Opal”) is a 100% black owned company and was established in 2015. As part of its broad based structure, the company comprises women, youth and black industrialists.



					www.opal.org.za
				












						Outback Opal Hunters - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## divs4ever (20 May 2022)

noirua said:


> Top 5 ASX Gold Stocks of 2022
> 
> 
> Click here to read the previous best ASX gold stocks article.Australia is one of the world's top producers of gold, and with the yellow metal performing strongly over the last few years, many companies exploring and mining for the metal have seen success on the ASX.The gold price has fallen...
> ...



Opal  is the name of the company   ,
 second that doesn't look like opal country to me  and i have  hunted rock opal in Maleny  and  seen the Australian opal fields in Southern Australia  , i also noticed lots of 'feel good ' words in the preso ( and still have a mild bias against Africa )

 and i definitely prefer my gold miners mining gold at a profit  , have watched several companies explore ( and cap. raise ) to near  bankruptcy ( TRY , and X64/MML helped learn that )

 cheers


----------



## noirua (21 May 2022)

Is Investing In Opal Worth It? A 2021 Free Guide To Investing In Opal
					

Is investing in opal worth it? a Multi Million dollar industry would suggest so!




					www.goodopalco.com


----------



## divs4ever (21 May 2022)

from what  i understand  from the opal fields in southern Australia  , it looks very  hard to use increased mechanization ( as in potentially dangerous )

 problem two  , the price of the opal found is very subjective   , too much of the good stuff and the price plummets 

 and do i have to mention the dangers of mining in soft rock 

 all in all i would rather be digging sapphires  ( at amateur miner level )  or detecting ( near ) surface gold  ( or panning )


----------



## qldfrog (21 May 2022)

Hum .and a company like the Zimbabwe opal mining pty ltd which starts its description by a blatently racist statement...no thank you but not with my money....


----------



## divs4ever (21 May 2022)

i was uneasy  about the wide inclusion of the indigenous people  ( on a continent with a recent history of child labour ) 

 local labour in preference to FIFO has it's merits , but only as long as they are fairly compensated for their efforts


----------

